# July 2017 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Aug 13, 2017)

Congratulations to @Evertking for "Took the Family Camping"


----------



## Peeb (Aug 13, 2017)

Yes!

Little Sis in the back of the line trying to catch a drop really makes this image.

Well done!!


----------



## BrentC (Aug 13, 2017)

Congrats!  Well deserved!


----------



## goooner (Aug 14, 2017)

Congrats, great shot, and well deserved win.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 14, 2017)

That is one of those fortunate shots that just can't be duplicated. Congrats on a real keeper.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 15, 2017)

Congrats, well deserved


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 15, 2017)

Very sweet photo.  Great timing and nice dof.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 15, 2017)

Good family
Photo!


----------



## darkblue-x (Aug 15, 2017)

Awesome, it definitely captures the ambience with a "splash" of child-like innocence.


----------

